# Endo scratch in Belfast/Northern Ireland



## the pet (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies 
Just wondering what other clinics are doing endo scratchs privately other that Origin, I see it is £250 there and was  just wondering is it cheaper anywhere else as it is only £100 in London 
Hope you can help
Thanks Pet


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

The pet

Wherabouts are you?

Jillyhen


----------



## Pippi_elk (Feb 7, 2013)

I got it done at the new gcrm clinic in belfast on Monday for £150.

I'm cycling with gcrm glasgow but I'm sure gcrm belfast would do the scratch no matter where you were a patient.


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Does the Belfast GCRM do intralipids and if so do you know how much?
Thanks 
De


----------



## Pippi_elk (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't know de, they are really only getting going and the staff I encountered all seemed a bit unsure of themselves...
They are hoping to start taking patients in the new year. I have their phone no if you want to give them a buzz.


----------



## the pet (Aug 5, 2009)

great 
Many thanks Pippi elk, where is the clinic
I will give them a phone 
Thanks Pet


----------



## Pippi_elk (Feb 7, 2013)

Gcrm belfast is on edgewater road down by the docks. They have a very brief web page if you search for it.
Their phone number is 028 90781335


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Just to update girls

Contacted dundonald consulting rooms 02890 484840, and they'll do ILs for about £150 if I supply the ILs and I reckon I can get them from chemist in London for about £15.  Kingsbridge on lisburn road in belfast were £180 and they supplied ILs. So much of a muchness!

dundonald consulting rooms will also do scans, initial one £130, as you get short consult with it, then £100 for subsequent scans.  They also do monitoring bloods, not sure of prices but they were very helpful when I called.

Also babybond, just off malone road i think, 0845 3511155, do monitoring scans for £99.

Hope this helps
DE


----------



## the pet (Aug 5, 2009)

Thats all great DE and Pippi
I have booked an endoscratch at the gcrm for later this month, they said it would be £150 for the procedure so hopefully this will not increase when I get there, origin were charging £250
I also asked about monitoring bloods as I have had these done at Medical assoc before so the nurse said it was the same docs and they were moving all there services from med assos to the new premises (previously cost £30 per blood test, hopefully this will stay the same)
Bloods are still available early morning 
Thats very interesting that knightsbridge will do the intralipids for £180, thats very good. In the past I have used health care at home but it was more expensive and hassely to arrange 
Many thanks for all the info ladies, makes life a lot easier that we can get all these thing in Northern Ireland now 
Pet


----------



## Pippi_elk (Feb 7, 2013)

Great De that you got sorted.Think medical associates have been charging £150 for stratch for a while so probably the new clinic will keep it at that price for a while...
Gcrm in glasgow have increased to £250 so it will probably go up at some time...but I'm sure you will be fine inthe next month.

Have to be in there at 7.40am tomorrow for scan and bloods...hate these really early starts.


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hey girlies,

sorry for butting in,

i am doing egg share treatment in crm london,hopefully starting meds in feb but in the meantime, i need to have these done
endo scratch,
nk blood tests
and eventually maybe intralipids...

ive been reading your quotes from above and find them alot better than what i was getting at the clinic so if possible could some of you lovlies spell it out to dumb old me exactly how much and were is the best place in north/south ireland please... need help asap as im hoping to jump on the bandwagon again as soon as... 

thanks again in advance xx


----------



## the pet (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Bitsy
sorry haven't been on for a while 
Grmc Belfast satellite clinic is doing scratch £150 along with Origin in Belfast £250
Nk bloods I have send via Dublin straight to Chicago but the results go straight to the ARGC so you would need to find out who test for your clinics bloods and courier them from here also. no cheaper but just saved me going to London 
Bloods again in Belfast via the grmc satellite clinic cost £30 per blood test. My cheaper in Biomis labourites in Dublin if you live near it? only about 15 euro each and they do a bulk set for about 60 euro although you need a nurse to draw the bloods 
Knightsbridge on Malone road doing intralips now although I haven't used them yet, I think £150 pounds, I have used health care at home before although a little more expensive but they come the the house 
Hope this helps 
Pet


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

thankyou pet for that information,im going to ring that place in dublin and hopefully get my bloods done there going to have my endo scratch in gcrm belfast,
all scattered over the place but hey ho...the joys of ivf lol

thanks again x


----------



## the pet (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Bitsy
The joys alright !!!
Biomis in Sandyford Dublin (Tom is really helpful there) really only organize the travel of the bloods from ireland to america i think its about 60 euro, what clinic are you cycling at? 
The clayman clinic beside it can draw the bloods for you although my local nurse did it before, green bottles think i usually send 5 or 6 tubes of blood
Had endo scratch today at gcrm today, lovely new clinic and only takes a few minutes, staff exceptionaly nice 
Pet


----------

